
The Nobel Peace Prize 2015 attributed to tunisian people - MKais
http://www.nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/peace/laureates/2015/press.html
======
resiros
Ironically, the Quartet is quite controversial in Tunisia (I'm Tunisian), some
sees it a businessmen-controlled organization that is steering the political
scene in Tunisia, while others see it as a left-controlled organization that
is doing the same. All in all, a lot of people were not happy with these
organizations mingling with the politics of the country. So I would say, this
news came as a big surprise to us. Sarcastic comments has been popping all
around on social media since the announcement.

~~~
nabla9
According to your description (quite controversial. .some see it as
businessmen-controlled .. while others see it as a left-controlled
organization ...a lot of people were not happy) Tunisian National Dialogue
Quartet has all the attributes of organization representing the values of
pluralistic democracy. It makes everyone equally unhappy while avoiding
violence in decision making.

------
korisnik
Well, not "people" as a whole but rather the Tunisian National Dialogue
Quartet which partook in the transition to democracy.

~~~
Legogris
Yeah, this is like saying it was "attributed to american people" when it was
awarded to the American Friends Service Committee in 1947.

------
KhalilK
Tunisian here. This just goes to show how unreliable the Norwegian Nobel
Committee is.

Also, flagged for a _very_ misleading title.

------
HugoDaniel
There goes Snowden+Assange+Manning... again.

------
klausjensen
Some of the people that have received the Nobel Peace Prize:

\- Yasser Arafat

\- Henry Kissinger

\- European Union

\- Barack Obama

\- United Nations

Can we please stop paying attention to the Nobel Peace Prize now?

It is the equivelant of the web-awards that used to be plastered on geocities
websites 15-20 years ago.

~~~
velik_m
Hey now, as a member of European Union, i am quite happy to refer to myself as
Nobel Peace Prize winner.

~~~
ascorbic
Yes. I was Time Man of the Year 2006 as well.

------
notNow
Tunisia is the only functioning democracy in the aftermath of the so-called
Arab spring and that's why I'm very happy see the struggle of Tunisian people
to be recognized internationally like this.

